

Ask HN: 4-day week startup list? - adv0r

Where can I find a list of startups and companies with a 4 days working week?
======
umut
37 signals has a similar experiment,

"Back in 2008 we shared some of our workplace experiments including the four
day work week (still in effect May – Oct), ...." mentioned at:
[http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3186-workplace-
experiments-a-...](http://37signals.com/svn/posts/3186-workplace-experiments-
a-month-to-yourself)

and the 2008 article: <http://37signals.com/svn/posts/893-workplace-
experiments>

------
lis
Maybe we can put a list together ourselves - the only startup I know doing
this is Treehouse.

~~~
adv0r
Sure we can. How? On quora theres only one answer [http://www.quora.com/What-
companies-have-a-4-days-working-we...](http://www.quora.com/What-companies-
have-a-4-days-working-week)

